# Previously purchased Amazon Android apps & the Fire...



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

I don't have an android device yet, but I do have a Fire coming (my stomach is in knots!).
I started getting the Free daily apps from the appstore a couple weeks ago. today I found this information @ Amazon


> Downloading and installing previously purchased apps
> 
> You can download apps previously purchased from Amazon Appstore as long as the app is available on Kindle Fire. To find and download previously purchased apps available on Kindle Fire, tap Apps from your Kindle Fire home screen and select Cloud. Long-press (press and hold) the app you'd like to download and select Install.
> 
> ...


----------



## tamborine (May 16, 2009)

Thanks for posting this! It's one of the issues I've been wondering about.


----------



## TessM (Oct 18, 2011)

How do you know that you've "bought" the app. I tried downloading today's app and I got a link that said to download the app store (I don't have an andriod device yet).


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

When you open the Appstore, you should see a link, Your Apps and devices. I see it because I have an Android phone, but I would imagine that if you "purchased" the app, it would appear there.

And on this http://amzn.to/sGqIsJ page, it states: "Android users who get these apps now will see them on their Kindle Fire after connecting to Wi-Fi.'

So start buying, but note that this is all in theory since I have a device already.


----------



## Finished (Feb 14, 2009)

You can only "buy" an app by downloading it onto an Android device. When you press the "buy" button an e-mail is sent to you to install the Amazon Android Store App. You need to install the App on an Android device, then "buy" the App through that downloaded Store App. Therefore, all you have done if you bought Apps before having an Android device is to generate a bunch of e-mails giving you the link to install the Android Store App. No purchases occur until the App is purchased through the Android Store App. In other words, "buying" before you have a Android device doesn't actually buy anything.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Just Wondering said:


> You can only "buy" an app by downloading it onto an Android device.


Actually I have NO android device (until my fire arrives TOMORROW!), and I've been "buying" Free apps for 2 weeks. From the Amazon webpage via my Windows desktop.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

BTackitt said:


> Actually I have NO android device (until my fire arrives TOMORROW!), and I've been "buying" Free apps for 2 weeks. From the Amazon webpage via my Windows desktop.


Yeah. . . I know you've said that. . . I hope that it will work as you understand it. I do have android devices, so probably wasn't seeing the same thing you were, but I couldn't see anyway to get an app unless there were devices registered. Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

I get a "Thank you for purchasing email" on every one.. and my account page at Amazon has the apps listed. I'm just hoping they are all Fire compatible..


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

BTackitt said:


> I get a "Thank you for purchasing email" on every one.. and my account page at Amazon has the apps listed. I'm just hoping they are all Fire compatible..


Well, that sounds promising!  Yay!

I'd guess that they'll all at least work on the Fire, even if not optimized for it. . . . .


----------



## jlee745 (Jul 27, 2010)

I have also been purchasing the freebies for about a month now. I put in my email address and saved all the emails I received. Hope it works.


----------



## TessM (Oct 18, 2011)

I wish I knew what my problem is. I tried to get yesterday's free app and all ingot were emails saying download the app store.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

That's all I get too...

Betsy


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

I've been getting the Amazon free app of the day for a while now since I have an Android phone.  Some of the more popular freebies cycle around so if you miss one, there is a good chance that you will see it free again later.


----------



## TessM (Oct 18, 2011)

Andra said:


> I've been getting the Amazon free app of the day for a while now since I have an Android phone. Some of the more popular freebies cycle around so if you miss one, there is a good chance that you will see it free again later.


I hope so because OfficeQuick Pro was free yesterday and it's normally $15


----------



## BK (Feb 5, 2009)

I've tried to d/l these apps, too, but all I get is the instructions for downloading the Appstore... (no Android phone). I bet Amazon will get a lot of calls about this.


----------



## jlee745 (Jul 27, 2010)

I thought the app store would have had a new look today with a lot more apps since so many will be receiving their Fires today but it doesn't look like they added anything.


----------



## B.C. Young (Aug 15, 2011)

I wondered how this was going to work. Sounds easy enough. Should get the Kindle Fire today! Can't wait.


----------

